# Randolph out for the rest of the season with a hand injury (Merged)



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach is out for the rest of the year (and hopefully, out of a Blazer uniform for the rest of his career) with a hand injury. He had surgery today to repair ligaments and remove bone fragments in his right hand.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/03/randolph_has_hand_surgery_will.html

THIS IS THE BEST NEWS I'VE HEARD SINCE LAST YEAR'S DRAFT!


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*Zach is out for the rest of the season*

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/03/randolph_has_hand_surgery_will.html


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tankage?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Didn't he score 43 last night or was I drinking again?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

not bad for a guy who scored 43 on a bum hand, huh? Hopefully the surgery goes well, and he doesn't lose any mobility/dexterity with his hand.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*How lame!*

The guy goes career with an injured hand and you cheer his departure. That's just bad...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kamego said:


> Didn't he score 43 last night or was I drinking again?


He did. But you clearly don't know some Blazers fans...

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

43 doesn't mean anything in a loss to the lowly depleted Grizzlies squad at home.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

very interesting.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

How strange. Usually when a player is considering surgery, the team announces it in advance--not after the fact. Seems the Blazers were trying to keep this one close to the vest, but why?

It's clearly not "tanking," since the Blazers have been playing better without Zach in the lineup.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's weird. I saw Zach after the game and spoke with him briefly. He was walking around carrying his daughter WITH HIS RIGHT HAND for a good 20 minutes. She's just a toddler, and probably doesn't weigh much over 20 lbs. and most of her weight was balanced on his hip, but he showed absolutely no signs of favoring his right hand in any way as he stood their holding her. Obviously, the injury was real, or they wouldn't have done the surgery. While it might seem odd for Zach, a lefty, to hold his daughter in his right hand, he was signing autographs at the time (for my three kids and several others), so his left hand was occupied.

And no matter what you think of Zach's game and even Zach as a person, I find celebrating his injury to be in extrememly poor taste.

BNM


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



chris_in_pdx said:


> Zach is out for the rest of the year (and hopefully, out of a Blazer uniform for the rest of his career) with a hand injury.
> 
> THIS IS THE BEST NEWS I'VE HEARD SINCE LAST YEAR'S DRAFT!


you are another poster here so I won't attack you personally, for that would be wrong..


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That is just ****in nuts. Guy has one of the best games of his life and decides to have surgery the next day. At least he's going out on a high note.

I wonder if this totally screws his trade value. One of Zach's best assets has always been his soft hands. Will they still be so soft after surgery?

*Don't mask your cursing.*


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Boob-No-More said:


> And no matter what you think of Zach's game and even Zach as a person, I find celebrating his injury to be in extrememly poor taste.


Sign my name to that. Disgusting.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And on the subject of Zach the person. He's one of the few Blazers who comes out to sign autographs after the games these days. Last year, most of the players for both teams used to come out to the loading dock area on their way to their cars (Blazers) and team bus (visitors). This year, the Blazers players have an alternate exit that lets then leave without interacting with the fans. So, the last two times we've had guest passes, we've gotten autographs from several of the opposing players, but very few Blazers. Zach is the only Blazer player who has come out both times. The previous time he gave his game shoes to a kid standing next to me, and both times he signed autographs for everyone who asked and posed for pictures. Last night, the only other Blazers who stopped by were Ime, who came out early since he didn't play (by the way, he said he's feeling fine and wanted to play but they kept him out for precautionary reasons) and Sergio, whose girlfriend was standing behind me with some friends.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I did notice Zach seemed quite down after the game last night when I spoke to him. I congratulated him on scoring a new career high and he just kind of shrugged it off and said something like he'd rather it had come in a win. Given all he's been through lately, and the fact that they lost, I didn't expect him to be yucking it up, but given his somber mood perhaps he already new he needed surgery on the hand. He usually smiles at the kids and is friendly and congenial with everyone. Last night he just seemed depressed.

BNM


----------



## donnie888 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i've checked the calendar, i was sure its april fool's or something.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Boob-No-More said:


> I did notice Zach seemed quite down after the game last night when I spoke to him. I congratulated him on scoring a new career high and he just kind of shrugged it off and said something like he'd rather it had come in a win. Given all he's been through lately, and the fact that they lost, I didn't expect him to be yucking it up, but given his somber mood perhaps he already new he needed surgery on the hand. He usually smiles at the kids and is friendly and congenial with everyone. *Last night he just seemed depressed*.
> 
> BNM


You'd be depressed too. He comes out on a bum hand and delivers his best game BY FAR of the season, with assists and blocks, and his teams fans are celebrating??? He is the player and the person that he is. He isn't the greatest passer or a defensive stopper. Oh well. Get over it. He like to stop at the strip club on the way to the airport. oh well. get over it. At least give the man enough respect to not high five each other when he goes in for surgery.


----------



## Stugots (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This thread is despicable.

I am no Zach fan, but I can't believe that someone would start a thread like this. I hope Zach makes a full recovery and has a great career (playing for another team).

-Stu


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Boob-No-More said:


> And on the subject of Zach the person. He's one of the few Blazers who comes out to sign autographs after the games these days. Last year, most of the players for both teams used to come out to the loading dock area on their way to their cars (Blazers) and team bus (visitors). This year, the Blazers players have an alternate exit that lets then leave without interacting with the fans. So, the last two times we've had guest passes, we've gotten autographs from several of the opposing players, but very few Blazers. Zach is the only Blazer player who has come out both times. The previous time he gave his game shoes to a kid standing next to me, and both times he signed autographs for everyone who asked and posed for pictures. Last night, the only other Blazers who stopped by were Ime, who came out early since he didn't play (by the way, he said he's feeling fine and wanted to play but they kept him out for precautionary reasons) and Sergio, whose girlfriend was standing behind me with some friends.
> 
> BNM


Good story, Zach sounds like a terrible person with terrible character. [/sarcasm]

That's interesting to hear that Ime is feeling better but they won't let him play. I wonder if that means the team is just completely expecting to re-sign him, or if it means the team is deliberately tanking, or maybe both.

It's also interesting to hear you saw Sergio's girlfriend. I'm guessing she was really hot.

Finally, it will be very interesting to see how the team plays without Zach. If it were earlier in the season, I'd expect the team to really suffer, but the young guys have been emerging, especially Aldridge, so I think they can get by without Zach. It's a tough stretch of games though, with Utah twice, SAS, DAL, Houston twice, the Clips twice as they fight for the playoffs, and once each against GS and Seattle. I think we've got a great chance to win against the Warriors and Sonics, playing in Portland, but I think the rest of that schedule is going to be very tough for us without Zach. Although, the Jazz, Spurs, Mavs and Rockets actually look almost fixed in the WC playoff seeding, so maybe they will rest some of their main vets as well.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

Good luck Zach! Hopefully he'll come back fully healed next season.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

More ping pong balls baby.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> More ping pong balls baby.


I think you mean less ping pong balls, Without Zach we will actually be able to win


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

he looked solid last night. when did this happen?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



dudleysghost said:


> Good story, Zach sounds like a terrible person with terrible character. [/sarcasm]
> 
> That's interesting to hear that Ime is feeling better but they won't let him play. I wonder if that means the team is just completely expecting to re-sign him, or if it means the team is deliberately tanking, or maybe both.
> 
> ...


Losers: People who want the team to win this year
Winners: Ed O. and high lottery pick wannabes and Zach

Why Zach? We have 4 games against the Texas Teams and 2 against
Utah. 2 games against the Clips, 1 against Seattle and GS

When we win only 1 or 2 of our last 10, fans appropriately will
be clamoring for Zach.

Congrats Ed O., we could easily end up with the 4th worst record, lol.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



JFizzleRaider said:


> I think you mean less ping pong balls, Without Zach we will actually be able to win


We'll see, won't we?

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

I hate to hear about any player suffering an injury.....with the exception of Miles. Glad to hear it's not serious. Should also be an interesting time on the board here. Those of us claiming how much better the team is without Zach will get our wish.....On the toughest part of the schedule. 

It was a great way for him to end his Blazer career against Memphis


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



mgb said:


> Good luck Zach! Hopefully he'll come back fully healed next season.


considering he'll be playing in another city, I don't see how thats important to us. Well, I guess if he's unable to use his right arm at all, it diminishes his trade value.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wizmentor said:


> Congrats Ed O., we could easily end up with the 4th worst record, lol.


We'll see how the team does without Zach, but one place I'm definitely a winner is in a points fantasy basketball league I'm in, where it's a daily roster situation. I am currently in first (barely) but have both Roy and Aldridge, while a team currently in third has Zach.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



Hap said:


> considering he'll be playing in another city, I don't see how thats important to us. Well, I guess if he's unable to use his right arm at all, it diminishes his trade value.


Unhatched-chickens-being-counted alert!

Ed O.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hes currently the best player you got so i wouldnt be too happy.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



Hap said:


> considering he'll be playing in another city, I don't see how thats important to us. Well, I guess if he's unable to use his right arm at all, it diminishes his trade value.


I think you answered your own question. Any time a player is injured, it has enormous effects on his trade value. This is unfortunate, not just because I hate to see players get hurt (especially Blazers), but because it may make it harder for Pritchard to make the moves he wants to, to improve the team. 

I still think there's a way for the team to be successful with both Aldridge and Randolph... I just had a flashback to saying "I think the team can be successful with both Reef and Z-Bo" and probably when I said "... with Wallace and Grant." How many times have the Blazers had two of their three best players at the same position? Lots of the time, it seems like.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

So many thoughts come to mind when I read this. The first was Holy Crap! Over the last 10 games we are going to see a number of things. 

1. Our record without zach - There have been a large number of vocal anti-zach fans who tout the 4-0 when he's not played. If the team continues with the fans logic then we will go 10-0 and be very near making the playoffs. Or will we maintain our .388 winning percentage and snatch up 3 or so of these final 10? Or will we suck *** because our best scorer is out and go 0-10?
2. Watching the rotations - We are severely short in bigs right now. We are going to be playing some serious small ball. Does that mean a more up tempo game?
3. Where we shake out in the draft lottery. we cannot come in at worst, but we can get pretty low. I would like to see us in the 3-6 range for the lottery. I think that will give us a good draft chance for #1 or #2. Seems the worst teams tend to miss out look at us last year. Lets be that spoiler #4 team that swoops in and gets lucky in the draft.
4. How fans react the the remaining games. Do they remain positive or grow negative with the losses? Do we start finger pointing or take the wins and losses for what they are?
5. Off season roster changes - I doubt anyone thinks that our roster will be the same next year. We have a good core in some young players but there is going to be a lot of changes for next year.

Sorry to see you go Zach.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Knick_Killer31 said:


> hes currently the best player you got so i wouldnt be too happy.




Maybe, but for whatever reason the team seems to play a little better without him. It might not result in wins as it has all season, but they do seem to play a little better. 



Anyone think it's odd that Pritchard took over yesterday, talked about the culture and environment around the team and Zach is out of a Blazers uniform today?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



> Zach Randolph underwent surgery today on his right hand and will be out for the remaining 10 games of the season, the team will announce today.
> 
> Randolph injured his hand during the second half of the March 25 game at Minnesota *while he was playing defense. *
> The surgery was performed in Vancouver, Wash.




I guess we know now why he has never played defense before.....He was afraid of getting hurt :lol: 

Seriously, is that not the best irony ever? The guy is a bruiser down low and never plays defense, but is out for the year after hurting himself trying to play defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



Public Defender said:


> How many times have the Blazers had two of their three best players at the same position? Lots of the time, it seems like.


Maybe once? And that was mostly not true actually, because Brian (or Sheed at the time) wasn't one of our best players. 

I can't think of any time when 2 of our best 3 players played the same position. Anyone? I guess the closest you could say is when we had Kiki and Kersey, but Jerome wasn't one of our better players when Kiki was. 



Ed O said:


> Unhatched-chickens-being-counted alert!
> 
> Ed O.


in due time that chicken is going to hatch and Im going to have a nice chicken pot pie (no pun intended, I just loves me chicken pot pie).


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

Just after I finished adjusting my tinfoil hat (so the aliens can't read my thoughts), it struck me that Zach decided to have season ending surgery the day after KP was named GM.

While it is probably just a coincidence; given how much parity there are in the records of the cellar dwellars, and the fact that KP seems to be one of the shrewder more pragmatic young minds in basketball, it does make you wonder how serious Zach's injury is.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What is being cheered for? Zach being hurt? Or the hope that the team loses? These are Blazer fans?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mediocre man said:


> Anyone think it's odd that Pritchard took over yesterday, talked about the culture and environment around the team and Zach is out of a Blazers uniform today?


Not odd at all. As expected. I think Pritchard is going to trade him for draft picks. Maybe already has a deal. Pure speculation.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well when I first heard he was out for the year, I can't deny that I was a bit happy/torn. I still want to lose and be competitive, but I also want the young gunz to tear it up. I love winning with just going through LMA and Roy more so than anything else this season, so I think I'll take losses harder. I do like Zach and feel bad for him. I hope he has a quick recovery. I was at the game last night, and was jsut so frustrated LMA or Roy wouldn't shoot and zach was getting touches every time, but in no way did I want him to be hurt. Never the less, the team is a lot more entertaining without him.* I also do think that the title of this thread and being joyous over any players injury is lacking class* Zach, you may piss me off, but you put your heart on the court, get well buddy!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*

I'm not one that hates Zach. But I'm glad that we'll get a good hard look at some other players like Outlaw and Webster. And we can put the "Zach drags us down" theory to the test. See how the offense flows without him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Zach is out for the rest of the season*



Hap said:


> I can't think of any time when 2 of our best 3 players played the same position. Anyone? I guess the closest you could say is when we had Kiki and Kersey, but Jerome wasn't one of our better players when Kiki was.


Well, there's been a lot of overlap since Zach has become one of our best players.

Zach and Rasheed were our two best players before Wallace was traded and Zach and SAR were our best two players after the trade.

Currently, Zach and Aldridge are two of our three best players and they're both power forwards, too.

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Being happy someone has an injury? wow... no honestly.... just, wow. have we become so bitter?

I hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BlayZa said:


> Being happy someone has an injury? wow... no honestly.... just, wow. have we become so bitter?
> 
> I hope he gets better quickly.


Amazing, isn't it? I don't understand how people live with that kind of hate without spontaneously combusting or something.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



blakejacked said:


> you are another poster here so I won't attack you personally, for that would be wrong..


Celebrating that a player is injured is OK, but calling a poster on his indefensible actions is a no-no. 

MODS: ding me if you want, but you should be ashamed of yourselves!!!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Celebrating that a player is injured is OK, but calling a poster on his indefensible actions is a no-no.
> 
> MODS: ding me if you want, but you should be ashamed of yourselves!!!


Calling people names is nothing to be proud of either.

You can disagree without calling other posters idiots. Really, it is possible.

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

While I don't wish any personal harm onto anyone, it will be interesting to see how the rest of the season plays out with LaMarcus having to play extensive minutes with an extensive role. This could be the beginning of the end for Zach if LA keeps up his supurb play.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



chris_in_pdx said:


> Zach is out for the rest of the year (and hopefully, out of a Blazer uniform for the rest of his career) with a hand injury. He had surgery today to repair ligaments and remove bone fragments in his right hand.
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/03/randolph_has_hand_surgery_will.html
> 
> THIS IS THE BEST NEWS I'VE HEARD SINCE LAST YEAR'S DRAFT!


I believe you misposted. I think you meant to post that sentiment at this site: http://www.oregonlive.com/forums/blazers/index.ssf?initial=true 

I bet one of the reasons you don't like Zach is because you believe him to be a classless individual. I admire your lack of self-awareness.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

For the Zach haters in here, if we don't go 8-2 or better then you need to shut up and get off of him. I was not happy to hear about this surgery today and hope all goes well for him.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Amazing, isn't it? I don't understand how people live with that kind of hate without spontaneously combusting or something.


Yeah,disturbing isn't it? Thats why I avoid the political "debates" here. :raised_ey


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

I still hope Zach gets traded. I really like the new kids and will continue to cheer for Portland because of them if he does get traded, but I've never seen or heard such awful fans as some of the ones I've seen on these boards. Trade him to the Mavericks or Suns; trade him to the Grizzlies or Celtics. It doesn't matter to me. Just trade him somewhere where the fans don't cheer for injury and boo during preseason games. Congrats on Zachless wins against Toronto, Atlanta, New York and Washington. We'll see how they do these next 10 games. You may even be right about them being better without him, but there is no evidence of that yet. But if you seriously thought the last loss was his fault, go see a doctor.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

With Sergio, Aldridge, Roy, JJ, and others in the mix, the team is too much "up tempo" style basketball with Z-bo not playing. Z-bo slows things down and takes too much off the shot clock. Sure hes good in the post but he takes too much time setting things up. Sergio and Roy are unselfish and read their players around them and pass the ball around for a good inside/outside shot. Z-bo and Miles are gone. So-So trading value at this point. I stick with Pritchard and choose another draft pick from College exp.
PS. Udoka quoted "I should be able to play against UT. I am sitting out against the Clippers."


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Best of luck to Randolph on his recovery. No one should ever root for another person to be injured. All it does is add an ugly element to sports.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea he better get his hand fixed. It explains why he tried to stiff that strip bar of the tab he owed them. He couldn't use his hand to get out the money....


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

my dream trade of Jack + Randolph for a quality SF/C just tanked. alas. but we probably just got the opportunity to draft at a higher position, so it's not the worst thing in the world. 

our only backup at the 4 or 5 is Travis Outlaw. chew on that for a minute. we are going to seriously suck. 

hope it's a minor surgery and Zach is back in full force next fall, because I don't think we're going to be able to trade him between now and then.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Yea he better get his hand fixed. It explains why he tried to stiff that strip bar of the tab he owed them. He couldn't use his hand to get out the money....


One hand holds the Washingtons... the other holds the Monument. :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> my dream trade of Jack + Randolph for a quality SF/C just tanked. alas. but we probably just got the opportunity to draft at a higher position, so it's not the worst thing in the world.
> 
> our only backup at the 4 or 5 is Travis Outlaw. chew on that for a minute. we are going to seriously suck.
> 
> hope it's a minor surgery and Zach is back in full force next fall, because I don't think we're going to be able to trade him between now and then.


I'm sure this offseason that there will be GMs willing to take ZR off of Pritchard's hands if he just wants to move him. But unless Portland is able to draft or trade for another quality Big I doubt that is going to happen. The best off the top o' me head speculation for this I've got is if Thorn decides to blow up the Nets and makes 27 year old RJ available. I don't see Richard as the perfect fit with whats already in place, but he'd be an upgrade on Ime and he might be available.

On the thread topic... we've had posters expressing their disdain for Blazer players in this chatting community for the near decade I've been involved. For on court reasons, I was certainly no fan of Damon's. I never rooted for him to get hurt. Traded sure...but whatever. Fans are crazy and trying to reason with crazy is sort of crazy in itself. The addicted to hate fans that each year pick a new guy to blame/disparage for everything under the sun are the ones I seldom seem to share any views with. I don't know if Chris in PDX is one of those types of fans or if he just has shown a lack of class in celebrating an injury to a player who he thinks is bad for the team's play, but at least he sited some on-court reasons instead of only trotting out unprovable stuff about his character. 

Zach isn't the best player to ever play and has some obvious flaws in his game. I personally favor Bigs who defend the paint and obviously thats not ZR's strength. But a few seasons back with a year left on his contract and few max type suiters on the horizon, John Nash signed Zach to an enormous contract that will probably keep him in Portland for years to come. My hope is that with the development of some of the young guys coming up, Nate starts to use Zach as more of a complimentary player rather then the hub of his offense. I like the prospect of using Zach in a role more like what Izzo used him at Michigan State. Play him less and run the offense through others. Have Zach get his being aggressive on the offensive boards. Unfortunately as of now Portland lacks the personnel to do this. 

It's going to be an interesting offseason following KP's moves

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww this thread stinks 

what have blazer fans become? makes me ashamed of being one! Fans should get gitty when out players are hurt no matter who they are, only archrivals are allowed to squelled over when their players get hurt. 

sickening


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

mook said:


> our only backup at the 4 or 5 is Travis Outlaw. chew on that for a minute. we are going to seriously suck.


Now if you could get the Zach haters to buy into it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sportsnut1975 said:


> For the Zach haters in here, if we don't go 8-2 or better then you need to shut up and get off of him. I was not happy to hear about this surgery today and hope all goes well for him.


How in the hell are you justifying this?

Under your logic, we should be winning 8 out of every 10 games with Zach in the lineup. Go look up that statistic and tell me if it's true.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How in the hell are you justifying this?
> 
> Under your logic, we should be winning 8 out of every 10 games with Zach in the lineup. Go look up that statistic and tell me if it's true.


 I am justifying it by reading what all the Zach haters say. We are undefeated when he doesn't play. So I am giving them the benefit of the doubt by allowing two losses without Zach in the lineup. My logic was there are 10 games left. If there had been more games my numbers would have been different. I am not a huge Zach fan and if we could get a good trade for him I would do it. I'm so sick and tired of people bashing him all the time.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

This is without doubt our toughest stretch of the season coming up, we're playing against a lot of elite teams fighting for playoff position, I expected to lose most of these games with or without Zach. 

That said, no doubt Zach supporters will find these losses as reasons why Zach is invaluable to the team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> That said, no doubt Zach supporters will find these losses as reasons why Zach is invaluable to the team.


Straw man.

No one is saying Zach is "invaluable" to the team. I think he's CLEARLY the best player, but I'd be willing to trade him if we could get good value.

It's the Zach bashers who are latching onto 4 games and ignoring the rest of the season when they claim the team is better without him.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Verro said:


> This is without doubt our toughest stretch of the season coming up, we're playing against a lot of elite teams fighting for playoff position, I expected to lose most of these games with or without Zach.
> 
> That said, no doubt Zach supporters will find these losses as reasons why Zach is invaluable to the team.


You mean just as Zach bashers found wins against bad teams as reasons why we don't need Zach? And I'm sure when we win a game you'll be out even stronger saying how we don't need Zach. What hypocrisy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the team could go 10-0 and it wouldn't prove that the team "doesn't need Zach" and the team could go 0-10 and it wouldn't prove that the team needs Zach. Either way, the team needs to and is going to trade him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> the team could go 10-0 and it wouldn't prove that the team "doesn't need Zach" and the team could go 0-10 and it wouldn't prove that the team needs Zach. Either way, the team needs to and is going to trade him.


If the team does well over the next 10 games, I actually think that the Zach bashers' case would be strengthened considerably... if they go 10-0? I think it would be almost impossible to argue that the team "needs" (meaning: is better with) Zach.

Right now the evidence is too weak to justify that conclusion, in my opinion. The team "looks" better sometimes, and they've gone 4-0, and both of those factors ARE things to consider. But given Zach's ability to command double teams and his +/- over the course of the season, I still think the team is better with him.

But if the team manages this stretch well without him? 6-4 or so? I think it would be very strong evidence that the team is actually better without Zach.

Regarding trading him: there's no reason to unless we can get good value for him, as I see it. Hopefully we can, because I would love to see Aldridge manning the 4... but we don't HAVE to get rid of him.

Ed O.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Regarding trading him: there's no reason to unless we can get good value for him, as I see it. Hopefully we can, because I would love to see Aldridge manning the 4... but we don't HAVE to get rid of him.
> 
> Ed O.


I agree. Value is the important part of trading him and with his bloated contract, that may be difficult. One thought I had is can Zach ever accept becoming a 6th man again. I doubt it, but the way he plays is more geared for a 2nd unit. Dominating the ball on most second teams is not always a bad thing. Maybe we could trade him for a decent player that fits our team and future draft picks.

Since Portland is already young, maybe Atlanta will bite with one of their small forwards. They have cap room also to take on a big contract and maybe look to the long future and ask for 2 first round picks in 2010(top 3 protected) and 2013(not protected). The odds of Atlanta being good long term seems bleak no matter who is on the team.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> If the team does well over the next 10 games, I actually think that the Zach bashers' case would be strengthened considerably... if they go 10-0? I think it would be almost impossible to argue that the team "needs" (meaning: is better with) Zach.
> 
> Right now the evidence is too weak to justify that conclusion, in my opinion. The team "looks" better sometimes, and they've gone 4-0, and both of those factors ARE things to consider. But given Zach's ability to command double teams and *his +/- over the course of the season*, I still think the team is better with him.
> 
> ...


Hey Ed: where do you get the +/- numbers? You have ESPN Insider, right? I know they are on there, but don't have an account. The ones on 82games.com seem to be contradictory, as the ON/OFF number is positive for Zach here, but on his individual page, when measured on a per possession basis, it's negative here. I don't know how they calculate the first number, so I have no idea how they could possibly have different signs, but I'm curious to know what Hollinger's page says is Zach's +/- and how it is calculated.

In any case, if we do go 0-10 or 10-0 over this stretch, it would be something, but I'm guessing that we will win 1-5 games out of the ten, and the debate will continue...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> Hey Ed: where do you get the +/- numbers? You have ESPN Insider, right? I know they are on there, but don't have an account.


Insider has the info from 82games.com for 2005-06... which clearly isn't too helpful 



> The ones on 82games.com seem to be contradictory, as the ON/OFF number is positive for Zach here, but on his individual page, when measured on a per possession basis, it's negative here. I don't know how they calculate the first number, so I have no idea how they could possibly have different signs, but I'm curious to know what Hollinger's page says is Zach's +/- and how it is calculated.


I was going from the team page, since it was updated the day before yesterday and it's unclear when the individual page was updated.



> In any case, if we do go 0-10 or 10-0 over this stretch, it would be something, but I'm guessing that we will win 1-5 games out of the ten, and the debate will continue...


You're probably right.  Although even if the team goes 5-5, I think that Zach's absence will clearly not have hurt them team. Whether it would have HELPED it or not is another matter, of course.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

0-1 without zach


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> 0-1 without zach


Like the 4-0 run, I wouldn't read too much into this game. Even though it was fugly, we were missing both Zach and LMA, leaving us very thin inside and lacking in scorers and rebounders. I think Zach would've helped us tonight, but it's pretty pointless to play the "what if" game, so whatever.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Since apparently Nate is finally going to play some guys who've deserved a look all year, the with or without Zach arguement will get no support either way these next 9 games. It will be a jumble of different looks and no time for anyone to get used to playing together.

So for now it's like Joey on "Friends" says.

*"It's like a cow's opinion. A 'Moo' point."*


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Like the 4-0 run, I wouldn't read too much into this game. Even though it was fugly, we were missing both Zach and LMA, leaving us very thin inside and lacking in scorers and rebounders. I think Zach would've helped us tonight, but it's pretty pointless to play the "what if" game, so whatever.


We sure didn't look very good prior to LMA's leaving.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Like the 4-0 run, I wouldn't read too much into this game. Even though it was fugly, we were missing both Zach and LMA, leaving us very thin inside and lacking in scorers and rebounders. I think Zach would've helped us tonight, but it's pretty pointless to play the "what if" game, so whatever.


Plus we're missing Ime, I think that hurts a lot.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Raef scored 13... we don't need LaMarcus.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> We sure didn't look very good prior to LMA's leaving.


Too true. Those games we won against Zach were against some fairly soft front courts (Nesterovic/Bargnani/Garbajosa, Haywood/Jamison, Curry/Jeffries, Pachulia/Smith). Even with LMA in, we were bound to struggle against a very tough pair like Brand and Kaman without Zach and Joel. Then again, we were as unable to guard their perimeter guys as we were their inside guys. Oh well, better luck next game.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Plus we're missing Ime, I think that hurts a lot.


Definitely. He's the best perimeter defender we have by far, and their shooters destroyed us. He's also a good shooter in his own right. We really could have used his help the last two games.


----------

